# Picture Frames



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

We all know how expensive these frames are especially large and elaborate ones; here is my simple way to make good and inexpensive ones.

The frame material is 1/2” MDF and the decorative molding around the frames can also be made out of 5/8” or 1/2” MDF using your router.

I normally paint the frame one colour and the moldings another colour and then assemble the pieces but this is a matter of preference; use your imagination.

The pictures for each frame I get them from various magazines I have and I glue them on a piece of colour cardboard (24”x 30” cardboard in a variety of colours at the local office supplies stores for $1.20).

The attached pictures have a bit more info.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very good idea, frame and write up. I could sure take lessons from you on write ups!!!


----------



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

looks good..


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Very clever and efficient. Like it!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I love working with MDF. It paints well, cuts a sharp edge, and is very stable.

Thanks for sharing. They look beautiful.


----------



## osioradain (Feb 16, 2010)

timbertailor said:


> I love working with MDF. It paints well, cuts a sharp edge, and is very stable.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. They look beautiful.


i like mdf too but i think its not supposed to be the healthiest of materials!!


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

osioradain said:


> i like mdf too but i think its not supposed to be the healthiest of materials!!



True but as far as I know it is only the dust created when you cut MDF

In any case its only harmful if you are cutting it on a daily base and you are doing this for a living (and in this case you should wear a mask).

As a hobby material its wonderful, stable, easy to work with and inexpensive


----------

